
Show HN: COMTIFY 1.1 – Trying to solve the problem of too many tools at work - paekut
http://www.comtify.com/?ref=HN
======
paekut
Hi,

We are trying to solve the problem of too many tools being used at a workplace
in the sense of:

1\. Knowledge sharing tool like Yammer

2\. Task management tool like Asana

3\. Bug tracking tool like Jira

4\. Threading that happens mostly on email

5\. Basic version of CRM

6\. File sharing / storing at a single place

7\. Calendaring and scheduling amazingly fast

Do share your feedback, will extremely help in our headway.

Though in the next release, we are working on integrating it with email
(making it an email client) so that it has a solid differentiator of being the
first such tool which also fully manages external communication of a team +
has a single-user utility.

Comments invited!

